

How can we all write forum titles so interesting that we cancel each other out? - yamada

No seriously I want to know.
======
epi0Bauqu
I don't get this at all. Please elaborate.

~~~
yamada
Like you know, everybody's forum is so interesting that nobody reads anything
else because there are too many interesting forum titles and you don't know
where to begin.

------
s_baar
There are no titles here.

